# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Living Social deal Treehouse starts July 26th

## gailnegril

Includes transfers and daily breakfast- also managers cocktail party

----------


## Melody

Is it for a standard room only? How many nights?

----------


## bherald

will the deal extend travel for 2013?

----------


## gailnegril

Yes travel thru June 30, 2013

----------


## NegrilIrene

What is the cost and for how many days?

----------


## Vince

^^^yea what she said

----------


## gailnegril

> What is the cost and for how many days?


$360 for 5 days / 4 nights- When you check in 20% = $72 plus the new Government tax $2/day so if you stay 4 days , you will pay $80 at check in. Total $440 for 2 in a standard room, includes our signature breakfast and airport transfers round trip from Montego Bay Airport.

----------


## Muzikdoc

Any Single Rates??

----------


## gailnegril

We just offer a room rate 1-2 persons per room.

----------


## Becky Rosenow

Can we buy upgrades to these rooms?

----------


## gailnegril

Yes upgrades are available to purchase and 2 voucher purchase= 1 gardenview suite


The deal starts on Monday at 5 AM EST

----------


## Becky Rosenow

Ocean View????????
Can I buy the ocean view?
I am bringing 3 people who have never been to Jamaica with me to Negril this year & I think it would be great if we can all pick up this deal.
I'm so worried that they will be disappointed with Negril.  Your hotel looks wonderful! I want them to love Negril as much as I do.

----------


## NegrilIrene

Gail, thank you.

----------


## gailnegril

Yes always just check for availability

----------


## Becky Rosenow

Yes!  Thank you very much for all the info.
This sounds like a great deal!

----------


## gailnegril

July 23rd the deal starts at 5:00AM......
Gail Jackson

----------


## Mark & Deana

We have been staying at the Treehouse exclusively at the tree house for 10+ years. It just keeps getting better. The restaurant has really kicked up it's game offering outstanding specials (keeping us there for dinner more than usual).
The garden rooms we have stayed in are a little more roomy than the ocean view but the staff makes upgrades very easy and often at a great rate if the upgraded rooms are empty....The breakfasts are FANTASTIC and one reason we would not go anywhere else. The location is perfect. The beach is marvelous..9 more months I can't stand it! Oh, the staff is ...well..I can't come up with words. We love our driver Norris, along with Stacey at breakfast - Bradley the bartender, Chef Allen.. there is a whole cast of characters!

----------


## Becky Rosenow

Mark & Deanna thanks for your review!  It helps with the whole decision making process.
It's so hard to know what first timers to Jamaica will think.  I'm thinking they will have the time of their lives!

----------


## Becky Rosenow

I can't find the info anywhere, does anyone know if their 2 bedroom suite is garden view or oceanview?

----------


## gailnegril

2 bedrooms are garden views

----------


## gailnegril

> Includes transfers and daily breakfast- also managers cocktail party


Affordable Getaways from LivingSocial: Seven Mile Beach Resort http://www.livingsocial.com/deals/34...p&rui=24586195

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I think I might buy 2 of these for consecutive days.  This deal runs through the boardie bash right?

----------


## gailnegril

Yes you can use 2 together, eventhough the Living Social Site only 1 per use. Heck we are ok with combining 2 or more vouchers.
Gail

----------


## HillCityGurl

What Becky said....can you buy upgrades????  Additional nights???

----------


## gailnegril

> What Becky said....can you buy upgrades????  Additional nights???


Yes you can combine vouches and purchase additional nights @$99/ night plus

----------


## gailnegril

(1) Day left travel until July 31st!! Groups are welcome too. Review Black out days -- extra nights added on $99/ night!!  :Smile: ) 
Also free paddle board clinics included.

----------


## mspecan_tan

> (1) Day left travel until July 31st!! Groups are welcome too. Review Black out days -- extra nights added on $99/ night!! ) 
> Also free paddle board clinics included.


Hi Gail,
I purchased this deal and am planning on coming in October. How would we go about booking the transportation from the airport?
Thanks
Angela

----------


## gailnegril

> Hi Gail,
> I purchased this deal and am planning on coming in October. How would we go about booking the transportation from the airport?
> Thanks
> Angela


Email your flight info per instructions on voucher jacksonj@cwjamaica.com

----------

